# Sistema Problem mit Realisierung



## DiWi (6 Juni 2012)

Hallo an die Experten. 
Ich habe schon verschiedene Sistemaberechnungen gemacht, aber diesmal habe ich ein Problem, da unser EC-Koordinator (den ich sonst fragen konnte) im längerem Urlaub ist.
 Ich habe zwei Probleme, da es sich um eine Pneumatischepresse handelt. Das Erste ist einfach für die Experten, das Zweite vielleicht etwas komplizierter.
 P
roblem 1: Perfomenslevel = e. Darstellung: 2 Türsicherheitsschalter & Auswertung PLr = e, 2 Not-Aus- Taster & Auswertung PLr = e, Lichtgitter & Auswertung PLr = e, Kontaktvervielfältigungsrelais PLr =e;
 Sicherheitsventil PLr =e;
 Ist der "Output" das Kontaktvervielfältigungsrelais (oder läuft dies als "Logik") oder das Sicherheitsventil?

Problem 2: Hier habe ich nur eine Kurzinfo unsers EC-Koordinator erhalten, dass die Konstellation so durchgeführt werden soll und damit den Perfomenslevel = "d" erreicht (Hochfahren des Zylinders).
 2 unsichere Ventile in Reihe und dazwischen unsichere Druckwächter als Überwachung (d.h. Ventil 1 und Druckwächter 1 danach Ventil 2 und Druckwächter 2) testend beim Einschalten auf Funktion.
 Druckwächter gehen in eine unsichere SPS (Beckhoff BX- Koppler) auf unterschiedliche Eingangsmodule.

 Wie kann ich das rechnen?

 Für eine Antwort bin ich sehr dankbar.

 Danke DiWi


----------



## Safety (6 Juni 2012)

Hallo,
als erstes PLr ist der erforderliche Performancelevel.
Jetzt zeichne doch al Dein Sicherheitsgerichtetes Blockdiagramm, also fangen wir mal mit der ersten SF an. 
Sensor: Schutztür 1 mit einem Verriegelungsschalter. Kommt auf die Art an was hier gemacht werden muss.
Logik: Auswerteeinheit SI-Relais oder sonst was und die Kontaktvervielfältigung, ob man dies jetzt schon als Aktor sieht ist egal, da die PFH Werte addierte werden.
Aktor: Kategorie wählen und erfüllen, Pneumatik Ventil 1 Kanal 1, Ventil 2 Kanal2. Hier muss eine DC abgeschätzt werden. Über B10d dann MTTFd errechnen und dann noch CCF. 
So gehst Du bei allen SF vor.
Ob aber mit der von Dir beschriebenen Pneumatik und besonders die Diagnose so funktioniert scheint mir zweifelhaft. Wenn DC in Standard SPS muss man einiges mehr beachten.

Das Ganze nur grob, wenn Du bessere Angaben machst kann man dazu mehr schreiben.


----------



## DiWi (6 Juni 2012)

Hallo Safety,
vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort.

Ich gebe erstmals zu meinem kleineres Problem 1 weitere Informationen.
Mit dem sicherheitsgerichtetem Blockdiagramm habe ich angefangen und damit mit der ersten SF.
Dieser war versehen mit 2 Türsicherheitsschalter & Auswertung der Fa. Jokab (jetzt ABB) PLr = e, 
Der zweite SF ist ein Lichtgitter & Auswertung der Fa. Sick PLr = e
Der dritte SF 2 Not-Aus- Taster (EATON) & Auswertung Fa. Pilz PLr = e
da ich eine Kontaktvervielfältigung benötige werden jeweils die beiden Kontakte der beiden Auswertegeräte in den Sicherheitskreis des PNOZ der Fa. Pilz eingebunden, da das Kontaktvervielfältigungsrelais von Fa, Pilz ist.
Das Sicherheitsventil ist die Typenreihe VOFA der Fa. Festo.
Ist der "Output" das Kontaktvervielfältigungsrelais (oder läuft dies als "Logik") oder das Sicherheitsventil ist insofern interessant, dass Sistema mich hier auf PLr = d reduziert. Sofern ich eine Verknüpfung lösche bin ich bei PLr = e.

Für mein, für mich wichtigeres Problem, werde ich separat schreiben.

Nochmals vielen Dank

Viele Grüße
DiWi


----------



## Safety (6 Juni 2012)

Hallo,
schöne Konstellation hat ja jeder was von.
Also Du hast in einer SF nur immer einen Eden ein Vital eine Vervielfältigung dann kommt der Aktor.
Warum gehst Du mit den Kontakten vom Vital nochmal über das Not-Halt Relais verstehe ich nicht, geh doch direkt auf die Aktoren dann ist das NH-Relais nicht in dieser SF.
Beim dem Vofa musst du einen B10d bekommen haben und das sind keine Druckschalter sondern Induktive Initiatoren. Diese müssen bei jedem ein und ausschalten auf Plausibilität geprüft werden. Wird aber schwer mit einer Standard SPS, warum habet Ihr da keine kleine Sicherheits-SPS eingesetzt?

So alles weitere eventuell morgen war wieder ein langer Tag.


----------



## DiWi (7 Juni 2012)

Hallo Safety,
vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort.

Da ich in dieser Konstellation nicht der Konstrukteur (wie sonst) bin, sondern andere (der EC-Koordinator, der auch die Risikobewertung gemacht hat und jetzt in längerem Urlaub ist) soll ich versuchen mit der vorgegebenen Konstellation die Sistemaberechnung zu realisieren. Ich, von mir aus, hätte selbstverständlich eine kleine Sicherheits-SPS (Pluto) eingesetzt, da preislich fast kein Unterschied ist.

Ich habe SF1 = 2 Eden ein Vital ein Aktor.
Der zweite SF ist ein Lichtgitter & Auswertung der Fa. Sick ein Aktor
Der dritte SF  ist 2 St. Not-Aus- Taster (EATON) & Auswertung Fa. Pilz 
Da ich eine Kontaktvervielfältigung benötige (benötige weitere 4 sichere Kontakte) werden jeweils die beiden Kontakte der beiden Auswertegeräte in den Sicherheitskreis des PNOZ der Fa. Pilz eingebunden, da das Kontaktvervielfältigungsrelais (PZE 9) von Fa, Pilz ist und nur die Sicherheit des PNOZ spiegelt.
Das Sicherheitsventil ist die Typenreihe VOFA der Fa. Festo.
Von Fa. Festo habe ich für das Vofa den B10d bekommen. 
Ja, die Endlagenabfrage sind Induktive Initiatoren. Diese werden bei jedem ein und ausschalten auf Plausibilität geprüft. Laut Festo kann dies mit einer Standard SPS (jeder Ini auf eine getrennte Eingangskarte) durchgeführt werden. 
Im Fehlerfalle muss aber wohl eine Reaktion kommen. Ausgangskarte der Standard SPS hat PLr = "d", und welche Schütze/ Relais?

Nochmals vielen Dank

Viele Grüße
DiWi


----------



## Safety (7 Juni 2012)

Hallo,
lese dir mal dieses durch http://www.industrieanzeiger.de/c/d...-2d20-4ac6-85dc-0799477671fe&groupId=32536721
Ich denke es fehlen noch eine paar Grundsätzliche Betrachtungswiesen bei Dir.


----------



## DiWi (8 Juni 2012)

Hallo Safety,
vielen Dank für die Antwort.

Natürlich habe ich zuvor die Information des Vortrages gelesen und daraus bestimmte Rückschlüsse gezogen.

Mir ging es bei meiner Frage in erster Linie um eine zweite Meinung, da der CE-Koordinator mir für seine Anwendung entsprechende Vorgaben gemacht hat.

Ober sticht Unter !

Danke für die Mühe.  Ich werde es so durchführen, wie ich es früher gemacht habe, mit Sicherheits- SPS.

Nochmals vielen Dank

Viele Grüße
DiWi


----------

